# CPC-A and CMBS Seeks Employment in Houston Area



## beachboss (Apr 7, 2009)

LENNY FELDMAN, CPC-A, CMBS
19445 David Memorial Drive, #1003 - Shenandoah, TX 77385
Home: 281-364-7771							Cell: 949-690-9512
E-mail: beachboss@hotmail.com________________________________________
OBJECTIVES: To obtain a medical administrative support position, especially in Coding or Billing. 

CERTIFICATION:
Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A)
Certified Medical Billing Specialist (CMBS)

AFFILIATIONS:
American Academy of Professional Coders
Medical Association of Billers
WORK EXPERIENCE:
12/2002–3/2009			Allied Business Schools/Laguna Hills, CA
					Education Support Representative/Compliance Spc.
Distance education support in Medical Coding, Billing, Medisoft, Terminology, Keyboarding, and Administrative Assistant courses.
Distance education support in Office (Windows, Word, Excel, Access, PowerPoint, Desktop Publishing), Accounting, QuickBooks, and Contractor's Licensing courses.
Researched state laws, regulations, and submitted applications to state agencies for course approval in Real Estate, Appraisal, and Home Inspection.

9/2002–11/2002			GE Capital/ Santa Ana, CA
					Customer Service Representative (Temporary)
Provided information about Long-Term Care insurance to agents at call center.
Processed supplies fax and email requests using Access and Goldmine.
Processed illustration quotes, and answered pre-sales questions. 

10/2001–8/2002			Vacation Resorts Internat'l/Lake Arrowhead, CA
					Front Desk Clerk
Checked timeshare guests in and out.
Processed reservations and exchanges.
Responsible for night audits.






01/2001–9/2001			CompUSA/San Bernardino, CA - Dallas, TX
					Front End Coordinator/ Customer Service Rep.
Supervised store's cashier, customer service and greeting areas.
Responsible for day-to-day financial sales reporting, price changes, and signage.
Substituted for training coordinator.
Transferred to California.
Registered customers for computer training courses at call center.
Used SAP and Lotus Notes.

7/2000–01/2001			Countrywide Home Loans/Plano, TX
					Customer Service Representative
Provided service-related loan information to homeowners at call center.
Trained in bankruptcy and private mortgage insurance (PMI).
Used Lotus Notes.

12/1997–7/2000			American Airlines/ Fort Worth, TX
Sales and Service Agent
Booked airline reservations for international frequent travellers at call center.
Provided passenger customer service and flight information.
Used Sabre.

10/1992–11/1997			Experian/Allen, TX
Customer Service Representative
Assisted consumers with credit reporting isssues at call center and in person.
EDUCATION:
Associate Degree			El Centro College/Dallas, TX
Majored in Information Systems and minored in Accounting.


----------

